# Positive/Negative side affects of PCT SARM'S?



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

Im just wondering what cool, or not so cool things I have to expect from HCG, Nolvadex, and or Clomid. I've heard I may act like a little bitch, blow huge loads....etc.

Im looking for personal expirences with each of these drugs and how you feel about them each individually???

Thanks Brochachos!!


----------



## Georgia (May 8, 2012)

I've gotten acne bad on PCT. Idk if it is from Clomid or Nolva or what.


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

More so than the PCT drugs you will have to be careful when you actually crash, meaning no test in your body. People often blame the PCT drugs when in fact it is the crash that causes the issues.

 hey Georgia, it is from your hormonal levels being all over the place, not the drugs


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

Have you ever been able to avoid it Zeek??

Georgia, how bad was the acne and how long did it last?? Did you get any acne on cycle??


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

Ya low test high estro from the test dropping in your system. When using pct gear it does not start to bring hpta back untill your test levels are low enough.  if your gear is highly dosed it may take longer then you think as well as underdosed.  You juat gotta keep on keeping on when you feel like shit!!  That's why bloodworks a must and tells you your e and test levels.  Though most bloodwork doesn't show over 1500 so its hard to tell.  Someone tell me if I'm wrong.  I read most of that from Dr scally and he explains how if your gear is dosed right two weeks after the last injection on a long ester isnt gonna do shit for ya if you start your pct. It's closer to 3 weeks after.  That's Dr scallys concept not mine.  Detoak showed me this.  Makes sense to me.  It had a layout (keep in mind everyone's different) of test and e levels after each week to show the numbers how your body reacts when test is lowering. Two weeks is just an early rough guess incase your gear is underdosed.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2012)

are you talking about sarms or serms?


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

Never been able to avoid the crash it is part of the recovery, have to bottom out before you can regain the levels.



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Have you ever been able to avoid it Zeek??
> 
> Georgia, how bad was the acne and how long did it last?? Did you get any acne on cycle??


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> are you talking about sarms or serms?



My bad if I got them mixed up, whatever Clomid in Nolva are. lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 8, 2012)

I have used all 3 and didn't have any adverse feelings.   And I honestly didn't notice a crash either


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

^^I hope I have your problem, if you dont mind laying it out for me. When did you start your HCG blast, and when did you start the SERMS, or whatever Clomid/Nolva are called??


----------



## Lulu66 (May 8, 2012)

Is the crash thats gonna get u, but it won be as bad as long as u keep ur e lvls in check.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

^^So just make sure I have my Aromasin Dosages on lock??


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 8, 2012)

Just know this, 99% of the shit you're about to go through and "feel" is all in your head. If you tell yourself pct's gonna suck, it will. If you wake up and boo hoo cuz you don't feel like king dick anymore, your days gonna suck. Hormones are a motherfucker and can play alot of tricks on your mind but I think your mind is way more powerful then hormones. If you're having a bad day tell yourself to quit bein a bitch, man up, and deal with it. Shit works kid. Last PCT was horrible. My girl moved out for a few days, I was a dick and a bitch. I said fuck that I'm not losin my family cuz I feel a little shitty an life's good and my whole attitude changed. You'll be good just keep tellin yourself you're cool and it's gonna pass and life is good.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 8, 2012)

^Thanks bro, glad to hear you powered through it, I will for sure focus on the same.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Just know this, 99% of the shit you're about to go through and "feel" is all in your head. If you tell yourself pct's gonna suck, it will. If you wake up and boo hoo cuz you don't feel like king dick anymore, your days gonna suck. Hormones are a motherfucker and can play alot of tricks on your mind but I think your mind is way more powerful then hormones. If you're having a bad day tell yourself to quit bein a bitch, man up, and deal with it. Shit works kid. Last PCT was horrible. My girl moved out for a few days, I was a dick and a bitch. I said fuck that I'm not losin my family cuz I feel a little shitty an life's good and my whole attitude changed. You'll be good just keep tellin yourself you're cool and it's gonna pass and life is good.


 
This is dead on info here. It's all about your attitude going into it...


----------



## Tilltheend (May 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is dead on info here. It's all about your attitude going into it...



Defenatly PCT is a mental thing, if done properly. It is hard to remain positive when you know you will not be growing as well as you did on the steroids. Its like coming home from a vacation.


----------

